# Well, I was 5.0 on both platforms...



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

I had a 5.0 rating on both Uber & Lyft until last night...

I had not one problem with any of my riders, no wrong turns, clean car, free water... And yet, somehow, both ratings went down.

I'm 4.95 on Lyft and 4.83 on Uber

I did end up picking up a lot of younger college/drinking age people last night compared to other nights, maybe that's it? Maybe the younger, self-entitled pricks don't realize that our ratings are part of keeping our job?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Drunks tend to rate lower.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

1 thing I have learned. NEVER pick up a rider who is not riding in the car with you. This means "Alison" requested the ride but you see a guy coming out the house alone. For some reason (for me) they don't rate good. It's like they are watching the app and thinking it is taking too long or something. 

I no longer pick up the requested pax unless they are actually in the car.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

It's impossible to keep a 5*. Someone just gonna rate <5* even if u did perfect. If you maintain 4.9 or 4.8 u kikkin arse. And yes, i don't do runs after midnight cuz drunks are like passes in the NFL. Four possibilities and only one is good. (INT. INC. SACK. COMPLETION.) i had a 4.91 until 2 riders from friday til this morning rated me <5*.










I keep a running tally on this spreadsheet. It lets me know approximately who may have f****** me over and sometimes u can tell who has the attitude. and I knwo who at least one of them was. A pax who complains that she spends a fortune on uber; and i know she took it out on me just because she could. witch.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1KCRgZAlMqrHaWe0_g-5TrTOXwqRc-2JD9JiQ9wlrwkY/edit?usp=sharing










That's one of the negatives about only being online when surging. But I'll take a hit on my rating for a surge fare anyday and twice on Sunday.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

I was at 4.3x when I reached around 100 trips.
Most times I handed out 1 stars to non tippers. So the worst case scenario I got a tie with the one who low rated my trip.
And it hurt those non tippers more than to me. As it seems uber doesn't deactivate drivers here for low ratings! But drivers tend to ignore low rating pax!


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

Darrell said:


> 1 thing I have learned. NEVER pick up a rider who is not riding in the car with you. This means "Alison" requested the ride but you see a guy coming out the house alone. For some reason (for me) they don't rate good. It's like they are watching the app and thinking it is taking too long or something.
> 
> I no longer pick up the requested pax unless they are actually in the car.


And they always say "I'll make sure Jimmy or Jane gives you a GOOD tip" comes the following day/week and receive a BIG FAT $O SMFH


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Ha! I had ONE guy who said he was gonna leave me a nice tip actually do it...

It was a $4 minimum fare run with $10 tip!


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> Ha! I had ONE guy who said he was gonna leave me a nice tip actually do it...
> 
> It was a $4 minimum fare run with $10 tip!


People in Pittsburgh are nice!
I had a scumbag fooled me twice as both times he said he tipped $5 but I never saw nothing in trip history.
So I contacted lyft and changed both ratings to 1.
And I'm gonna send a mail to his wife as he's cheating on her. He bragged about it during the trip.
We drivers are desperate but not stupid!


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> I had a 5.0 rating on both Uber & Lyft until last night...
> 
> I had not one problem with any of my riders, no wrong turns, clean car, free water... And yet, somehow, both ratings went down.
> 
> ...


Like MulletMan said it is impossible to maintain a 5 star rating, statistically, impossible. See my ratings below for a "Top Partner" in Pittsburgh lol I say that half sarcastically b/c I do see myself as being better than most. I think you may, _may_ show up in the pax app as a 5.0 if you have a 4.95 or higher? I believe they round up to a degree (i.e. I'm 4.87 on Uber but I think they see 4.9 star driver although I'm a little fuzzy when it comes to this)


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> I had a 5.0 rating on both Uber & Lyft until last night...
> 
> I had not one problem with any of my riders, no wrong turns, clean car, free water... And yet, somehow, both ratings went down.
> 
> ...


Rookies. I don't even check my rating any more cause it doesn't matter. I remember when I started I used to check on it regularly scrutinizing who could have rated me lower or what not lol. Now I pick up drunks, people with low scores... everyone except pool riders with no surge.

Be a descent driver with a clean car and you ain't got to worry about rating.


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

Amazes me when people get rated so low even when they offer freebies.

I'm a 4.95 after 1000 rides and the only thing I offer is a smile with a gap.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I scored a personal best of 6 flags for "friendliness" last week according to Lyft's weekly driver summary.

Comments last week ranged from “Awesome guy” to “Standard driver-nothing spectacular” to my favorite, "One of the worst rides I've ever had”.  ROFL 

It all goes to show that you can please some of the people some of the time, and the rest... screw 'em.


----------

